# Just copped these on Ebay



## Showa (Jan 4, 2011)

Any1 know for sure if these are the brackets to install stock fogs on a 93 d21?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/PAIR-FOG-LIGHT-BRACKETS-NISSAN-PICKUP-NOS-1991-/150577295821?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item230f1b31cd%20bid%20$5%20dollars%20on%20this%20for%20me#ht_500wt_1182

I wasn't sure but I offered 5 bucks and won....


----------



## Dmanager (Mar 29, 2011)

*Danny Wettreich*

How To spent your Money Wisely If your In Dallas?


----------



## Showa (Jan 4, 2011)

Any assist???


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

wouldnt open for me


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah, it looks like the brackets, but IIRC, the was a concave washer that went with it. One usually didn't purchase just the brakets, rather an "installation kit."


----------



## Showa (Jan 4, 2011)

smj999smj said:


> Yeah, it looks like the brackets, but IIRC, the was a concave washer that went with it. One usually didn't purchase just the brakets, rather an "installation kit."


Thank you. So I will still need the washer? I haven't even received the brackets yet.


----------

